# Test Results



## Anastasia (Dec 18, 2008)

I Took The Asc Specialty Exam On 12/6 And The Proctor Told Me That I Would Have The Results In 10 Days. Nothing Yet On My Account. Did Anyone Else Take The Test That Day & Get Their Results? I'm a Little Anxious--can You Tell??


----------



## DSRAAPC (Dec 18, 2008)

Anastasia, I too took an exam on 12/6, and although I haven't received any notification, I have noticed the certification initials following my name when I signed on.


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 18, 2008)

Part of the problem could be how quickly your answer key gets back to the AAPC, with it being the holidays it could be delayed somewhat.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks very much.


----------



## marylynn smith mack (Jan 2, 2009)

I took my coding test on 12/19/2008 and I was told the results would be available on line so far nothing, hope fully soon Happy New Year


----------



## Carla Elsberry (Jan 5, 2009)

*test results*

Took the Specialty E/M on 12/13/08,  saw the result under member information within a week, and received my certificate last week.


----------



## missiegray (Dec 28, 2009)

I also took the test that day in St Louis and mine still says "pending". I am more than anxious!!!  I think the holiday in between will delay the results....


----------



## Susan (Dec 28, 2009)

DSRAAPC said:


> Anastasia, I too took an exam on 12/6, and although I haven't received any notification, I have noticed the certification initials following my name when I signed on.



If you see the certification initials after your name when you log on, CONGRATS.... you PASSED....  to see more information check under your events and you should see more.

CONGRATS again!


----------



## Knnmdrc@gracehc.com (Dec 28, 2009)

*test results*

I took the test on 12/19/09.  What is the test results?


----------

